
Ask HN: Has anyone heard back from the Triplebyte remote interviewing ad? - wayn3
I&#x27;m talking about this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13657437<p>it sounds really interesting. I&#x27;ve filled in the form yesterday. Has anyone been contacted by them yet?
======
irl_zebra
I also emailed them based on that ad. I got an email from them yesterday
evening, took the quiz online this morning, did really well. Emailed after,
and received a response this afternoon that they are pursuing another
candidate. So it sounds like they were just looking for one person.
Disappointing because it sounded like a lot of fun and a good supplement to my
day job coding. Hope that helps!

